# Verizon Tech Support Wants Me To Do Factory Reset?



## danieln (Sep 27, 2011)

Verizon tech support wants me to do factory reset because of my constant data drops. I am currently running 5.7.893 OTA with purity v2.5 ice can i just use R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 (i Know kernal and radio will still be 5.7.893) and do the factory reset without risk of brick or will the factory reset not have anything to do with the radio and kernal. Tired of data drop verizon said this is the last step before they replace my phone. thanks in advanced.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

danieln said:


> Verizon tech support wants me to do factory reset because of my constant data drops. I am currently running 5.7.893 OTA with purity v2.5 ice can i just use R3L3As3Droot And 43V3R Root For The Bionic V2.1 (i Know kernal and radio will still be 5.7.893) and do the factory reset without risk of brick or will the factory reset not have anything to do with the radio and kernal. Tired of data drop verizon said this is the last step before they replace my phone. thanks in advanced.


Factory reset only affects /data and maybe a few other inconsequential areas (not sure), but it won't do anything to your radio or kernel.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

Pull battery, pull sims card, reboot without sims card, wait till you get a no sims message, pull battery, put sie card back in and reboot. This my help. It has helped many others


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Factory Data Reset: These have gotten pretty painless lately by following these simple steps: 1. Make sure Backup and Restore are checked in the Privacy setting. 2. When going through the setup after the reset, turn on wifi as soon as you can (assuming it is available). 3. After you have entered your Gmail account info, you will be presented with a screen that has two check boxes. Basically they are "Do you want Google to backup and restore this phone". Make sure you check both of those. Your apps will then automatically reinstall (paid and free). Set the phone aside for a minute or two and let the apps download and install. 3. If rooted, use an app such as titanium backup to restore data only to select apps such as Tapatalk and you will not have to re-enter all your login information. I do this for 3-4 apps (Tapatalk, SPB Shell, etc.).

I've been flashing new roms/updates about once per day lately and I can be up and running with all my apps and settings back in place in less than 20 minutes. It's pretty painless now.

NOTE: I learned this morning that not everyone has been as lucky as I with the automatic re-installs. So good luck if you end up having to go that route.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Factory reset only affects /data and maybe a few other inconsequential areas (not sure), but it won't do anything to your radio or kernel.


+1 .... to add some detail... Yes, NORMALLY a factory data reset just wipes (formats) /data, /cache partitions, as well as the android.secure file on your sd-ext if it has anything in it (apps on your sdcard put stuff there). It also does NOT format your sdcard and should not reset your ROM (/system) back to stock (including your kernel and radio in this case)...

However, it's a little weird w the bionic... I lost root a few times by mucking around in recovery so I don't know if it automatically flashes a full system if it detects root or just a patch to remove root but it totally effed me up a few times so I'd be cautious of that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

